# Apple TV partage à domicile BUG



## ghostlayer (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Mon Apple TV est maintenant incapable de lire les fichiers présents sur mon iMac (late 2012) mis à jour avec Yosemite.
je précise que j'ai toujours mis des videos dans les répertoire "movies" d'iTunes Media 
et en activant le partage à domicile pour les lire sur ma Télé.

Est-ce qu'Apple a encore sécurisé iTunes pour ne pouvoir lire QUE des fichiers "achetés".
(je précise que je lis mes propres contenus video avec l'apple TV)

Ecoeuré par la très mauvaise direction prise par Apple ces dernières années.
En tant qu'utilisateur Pro, je suis de plus en plus tenté de quitter Apple.
(c'est déjà fait pour le smartphone)

Merci d'avance.


----------

